# Pack Goats and Wildlife Diseases



## ArcticGoats (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Just thought I'd post this link for general info - its an article about goats and wildlife. While it is pretty negetive towards goats and I'm not meaning to come across anti goat packing, I thought it would be good to give it thought and consider where you pack your goats as well as to remember that disease transmission works both ways. This article is rather specific to Alaska but I also thought it would be good just for general awareness...

http://www.wildlifenews.alaska.gov/inde ... ssue_id=69

:sun:


----------

